
The Plot to Take Down a Fox News Analyst - wslh
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/06/magazine/the-plot-to-take-down-a-fox-news-analyst.html
======
B1FF_PSUVM
> "George MacDonald Fraser’s 1969 novel ‘‘Flashman,’’ about a wealthy misfit
> who, because of a series of misunderstandings, earns a reputation as a war
> hero."

That's a series of books, actually, and it's not a "wealthy misfit", it's a
complete scoundrel who's very amusing from a safe distance.

They probably should make it a TV series for the 'yooths' to learn from.

(What's with the up-the-right-nostril portrait photography in that piece?)

